# πουάρ = squeezer, inflation bulb, pipette filler [EN], pipet filler [US-EN], poire [FR]



## nickel (Dec 12, 2009)

Τα ευρήματα δεν είναι πολλά, καμιά τρακοσαριά, αλλά έτσι λέγεται (και θα μπορούσε να μπει στα λεξικά) η ελαστική φούσκα, αχλαδόσχημη αρχικά (γι' αυτό και η ονομασία από το _poire_, που είναι το αχλάδι στα γαλλικά), σε σιφώνια, πιπέτες, σταγονόμετρα και άλλα όργανα με λειτουργία αντλίας. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τα τεχνικά θέματα, παρακαλώ να δώσετε καλύτερο ορισμό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2009)

Τολμώ να συμπληρώσω μόνο: 
Η ελαστική φούσκα, αχλαδόσχημη αρχικά, _που βοηθά στην αναρρόφηση υγρών_ σε σιφώνια, πιπέτες, σταγονόμετρα και άλλα όργανα με λειτουργία αντλίας, _δημιουργώντας υποπίεση στο εσωτερικό του οργάνου. _Αν και το τελευταίο πλεονάζει δίπλα στο _λειτουργία αντλίας_.

Κι επειδή τα καταφέρνω καλύτερα στις εικόνες παρά στα λόγια, ορίστε χίλιες δυο χιλιάδες λέξεις. 
Αριστερά το κλασικό πουάρ για πιπέτες:




.....................................





και δεξιά ένα εξελιγμένο, αλλά χειροκίνητο (γιατί έχουν βγει και ηλεκτρικά βοηθήματα).

Αν και πριν 25 χρόνια που ήμουν καθημερινά στα εργαστήρια, δεν είχε απομείνει πουάρ ούτε για δείγμα (αθάνατα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια!) και ρουφούσαμε διάφορα επικίνδυνα υγρά έτσι : http://www.musee-afrappier.qc.ca/en/index.php?pageid=3134ba&image=3134ba_bouche


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2009)

Για το _pipette_ να προσθέσουμε και την, αποδεκτή στα αμερικανικά αγγλικά, γραφή _pipet_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2009)

Δεν κάνεις με την ευκαιρία, εσύ που καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα τα όργανα του διαβόλου, ένα αφιέρωμα στην _πιπέτα_ (που δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά λεξικά) και στις διαφορές ανάμεσα στο _σιφώνιο_ (= pipette) και _σιφόνι_ / _σιφώνι_ (= siphon), με τη γνωστή αντίθεση ετυμολογικής και απλοποιημένης ορθογραφίας;


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν κάνεις με την ευκαιρία, εσύ που καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα τα όργανα του διαβόλου, ένα αφιέρωμα στην _πιπέτα_ (που δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά λεξικά) και στις διαφορές ανάμεσα στο _σιφώνιο_ (= pipette) και _σιφόνι_ / _σιφώνι_ (= siphon), με τη γνωστή αντίθεση ετυμολογικής και απλοποιημένης ορθογραφίας;


 
Αμέ  με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, γιατί σήμερα I can't stop and smell the roses.


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν κάνεις με την ευκαιρία, εσύ που καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα τα όργανα του διαβόλου, ένα αφιέρωμα στην _πιπέτα_ (που δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά λεξικά) και στις διαφορές ανάμεσα στο _σιφώνιο_ (= pipette) και _σιφόνι_ / _σιφώνι_ (= siphon), με τη γνωστή αντίθεση ετυμολογικής και απλοποιημένης ορθογραφίας;


Προς το παρόν να κεράσω ένα σχετικό μεζεδάκι: *Dictionary definition of 'siphon' has been wrong for nearly a century*.

Perpetuated by dictionaries for nearly a century, it's surely the most persistent scientific howler in the history of the English language. Siphons – those ingenious plastic tubes we use to fill or drain everything from aquariums to petrol tanks – move liquid by "the force of atmospheric pressure".

Except, how could a siphon possibly work by a difference in pressure when atmospheric pressure is the same for the liquid at both ends of the tube? Bleeding obvious when you think about it. Even I can figure that out 25 years after I scraped through A level physics.

And yet according to the Guardian science desk's own coffee-stained Collins, a siphon is "a tube placed with one end at a certain level in a vessel of liquid and the other end outside the vessel below this level, so that atmospheric pressure forces the liquid through the tube and out of the vessel".

The prestigious Oxford English Dictionary and numerous online dictionaries say much the same. Apparently the OED has been getting it wrong since 1911. Surely in all that time somebody must have noticed?

Finally somebody has: Dr Stephen Hughes, a physics lecturer at Queensland University of Technology in Brisbane. Dr Hughes stumbled on the error after seeing an enormous siphon at work in South Australia transferring the equivalent of 4,000 Olympic swimming pools from the Murray river into Lake Bonney. Dr Hughes says the siphon transferred 10 billion litres of water over two months without a pump.

Inspired by this feat, he decided to write an article about the phyics of siphoning for use by science teachers, only to discover that every dictionary he consulted claimed it was atmospheric pressure, not gravity, that pushed liquid through a siphon tube.

"An extensive check of online and offline dictionaries did not reveal a single dictionary that correctly referred to gravity being the operative force in a siphon," Dr Hughes said.
The most up-to-date version of the OED defines a siphon as:
"A pipe or tube of glass, metal or other material, bent so that one leg is longer than the other, and used for drawing off liquids by means of atmospheric pressure, which forces the liquid up the shorter leg and over the bend in the pipe."​As any petrol thief knows, to get the liquid over the "hump" of the tube you have to suck the other end or, more pedantically, lower the pressure in your lungs to beneath atmospheric pressure by expanding them. Once the liquid has passed the highest point in the tube, the continuous chain of cohesive bonds between the liquid molecules in the tube, and _the force of gravity_, do the rest.

Dr Hughes emailed the OED's editors and got this reply from spokesperson Margot Charlton: 
"The OED entry for siphon dates from 1911 and was written by editors who were not scientists ... Our files suggest that no one has queried the definition before. We are revising that entire dictionary text now, and I have copied your helpful comments to the revision file, to ensure they are taken into account when the entry is rewritten."​In their defence, Ms Charlton pointed out that the 2005 edition of the Oxford Dictionary of English correctly attributed a siphon's operation to gravity.

Dr Hughes has just published a paper on how siphons work and is appealing for readers to tell him if the same error is perpetuated in the dictionaries of other languages, and whether school textbooks also get it wrong.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ, με πρόλαβες. :) 

Αντιγράφω τη σχετική παράγραφο από το ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion, όχι για την είδηση, αλλά για τα άλλα μεζεδάκια που μας προσφέρει:

*Small mistake in dictionary, world yawns* 
Much has been made in newspaper reports this week of the discovery by Dr Stephen Hughes of the University of Technology in Brisbane of an error in the _Oxford English Dictionary_. The passage of time has not been kind to many of the OED’s definitions, which were written a century ago or more _(as in continental drift: “*the postulated movement of the existing continents to their present positions*”, making it sound like a crackpot theory, which at the time geologists thought it was)._ Some technical definitions are so abstruse that they are unintelligible to anybody who doesn’t already know the answer. _Try your mental abilities on the one for trondhjemite (“*Any leucocratic tonalite, esp. one in which the plagioclase is oligoclase*”),_ which may bring to mind Dr Johnson’s definition of a _network: “*Any thing reticulated or decussated, at equal distances, with interstices between the intersections*.”_ But Dr Hughes found what he calls a schoolboy error in the OED’s entry for _siphon_, written in 1911, which says it works by atmospheric pressure rather than, correctly, by gravity. He commented, “An extensive check of online and offline dictionaries did not reveal a single dictionary that correctly referred to gravity being the operative force.” My own check showed that many current works are indeed wrong, including the Bloomsbury, Collins, Penguin, American Heritage, and Random House Webster dictionaries. (I’ve also found that some books on physics explain it incorrectly, which is even more worrying.) But current Oxford dictionaries other than the OED get it right, so that in telling the publishers about the mistake, Dr Hughes may be preaching to the choir.
Συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες, λοιπόν.

Για την ουσία του θέματος, στο σιφώνι τη δουλειά την κάνει η βαρύτητα, βέβαια, όπως φαίνεται και στο βίντεο* από τη σελίδα που μας έστειλε ο Ζάζουλας. Στις πιπέτες και τα πουάρ, όμως, τη δουλειά της αναρρόφησης την κάνει η πίεση, όχι η βαρύτητα.

*Δείτε το κατάλληλα προετοιμασμένοι ή χωρίς ήχο, αλλιώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος για ρήξη ουροδόχου κύστης . 
Μπορεί να μειδιάσατε ή να παγώσατε με τη λαδί κρυάδα μου αποπάνω, αλλά διαβάστε και το σχόλιο του ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα *διαβήτης*:
Γεωμετρικό *ό*ρ*γ*αν*ο *και ασθένεια! Η λ. διαβήτης από το ρ. διαβαίνω χρησιμοποιήθηκε ήδη στην Αρχαία Ελληνική με δύο διαφορετικές σημασίες: τού γεωμετρικού οργάνου για τη χάραξη κύκλων και τής γνωστής και σήμερα ασθένειας, που φέρει το όνομα _διαβήτης. _Η α' σημ. οφείλεται στα δύο απομακρυσμένα μεταξύ τους σκέλη τού οργάνου, που ανταποκρίνονται στη βασική σημ. τού ρήματος _διαβαίνω _“περπατώ ή στέκομαι με ανοιχτά (απέχοντα μεταξύ τους) τα πόδια”. Η β' σημ., που, μέσω τού λατ. diabetes, πέρασε στις διάφορες γλώσσες ως ιατρικός όρος (γαλλ. diabete, αγγλ. diabetes), οφείλεται σε μια βασική σημ. τής λ. διαβήτης, τη σημ. “σιφώνι” (αυλός διοχετεύσεως υγρών), που μεταφορικά χαρακτήρισε την ασθένεια τού διαβήτη, κατά την οποία παρατηρείται συχνή ροή ούρων, σαν να πρόκειται για σιφώνι!
και από το λήμμα diabetes του OED:
*diabetes* Med. (daɪəˈbiːtiːz) 
[a. L. diabētēs, a. Gr. διαβήτης, lit. ‘a passer through; a siphon’, also, in Aretæus as the name of the disease, f. διαβαίνειν to pass through.] 
†1. A siphon. Obs. 
1661 Boyle _Spring of Air_ (1682) 107 If a Glass _Diabetes_ or Syringe be made of a sufficient length.
2. Med. A disease characterized by the immoderate discharge of urine containing glucose, and accompanied by thirst and emaciation.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> In their defence, Ms Charlton pointed out that the 2005 edition of the Oxford Dictionary of English correctly attributed a siphon's operation to gravity.



Από το ODE (που είναι μεγάλο και μονότομο και έχει ορισμούς γραμμένους από την αρχή) — τα έντονα, δικά μου:

*siphon* (also *syphon*)
_noun_ a tube used to convey fluid upwards from a reservoir and then down to a lower level *by gravity*. Once the fluid has been forced into the tube, typically by suction or immersion, flow is maintained by the *different fluid pressures* at the tube openings.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 1, 2010)

Το βρήκα και ως "inflation bulb" σε κείμενο ιατρικού περιεχομένου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2010)

Είναι και φωτογενέστατο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

kapa18 said:


> Το βρήκα και ως "inflation bulb" σε κείμενο ιατρικού περιεχομένου.


 
Αυτή θα τη λέγαμε ίσως και φούσκα (πλήρωσης με αέρα). Σχεδόν ίδια στην κατασκευή με το εργαστηριακό πουάρ, αλλά η πλήρης διάταξη περιλαμβάνει συνήθως και βαλβίδα που επιτρέπει τη ροή του αέρα από τη φούσκα προς το όργανο (π.χ. σφυγμομανόμετρο, πιεσόμετρο κοινώς), - εμποδίζοντας όμως την αντίστροφη ροή - και την είσοδο εξωτερικού αέρα στο εσωτερικό της φούσκας. Λειτουργεί δηλαδή όπως οι κοινές τρόμπες ποδηλάτου.





Και τα πουάρ στο εργαστήριο, τα λέγαμε και φούσκες.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 20, 2012)

kapa18 said:


> Το βρήκα και ως "inflation bulb" σε κείμενο ιατρικού περιεχομένου.


Το συνάντησα και ως _displacement bulb_, με ελάχιστα ευρήματα στο Google παρότι είναι μάλλον ακριβέστερος όρος.


----------

